# :BEWARE: of crazy seller in MO



## Nickinator (Jan 25, 2013)

We contacted this lady about a bike on Craigslist earlier, and offered some advice as we occasionally do ( ie: it's not a 50's bike, it's a 60's, or, that's not a balloon tire bike it's a middleweight, etc) and thought we would maybe help her out on prices- this one had a very disturbing reply:

(DARCIE)
"Hi, I collect these, and just thought I'd tell you FYI that only ones in pristine condition go for $400. Yours has some condition issues- seat is faded, dents in fenders, no horn, and the reflector may have caused paint or metal damage. I understand it must have sentimental value for sure, but it is priced a bit too high. I buy bikes like this for around $250-300, but you could try $350 and you'd probably get it sold. Any questions on it I would be happy to answer, and if you do decide to come down on price at all feel free to contact me, I have a friend who lives fairly close and she could come by and pick it up. Thx!
Darcie"

http://stjoseph.craigslist.org/bik/3555335579.html

And this is her reply:

(LADY)
"Dear Banker Darcie & the Nickinator:

 That must be a lot of fun for you guys collecting old bikes.  I’m sure you’ve become very experienced and are thrilled when you get a good deal or can swindle someone down so you can profit from a resale.  Perish the thought should you have to be out PayPal fees.  I don’t know you, so I’m only guessing; however I did find a couple of references on TheCabe:  http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-28681.html Humm?

 I’m not in any hurry to sell my Debutante, if ever.  You haven’t seen it and I find it funny that all you can do is find fault with it trying to degrade it and attempt to lower its value so I’ll sell it to you for cheap.  Not gonna happen.  My seat may be a little faded, but it’s an original seat and it’s over 50 years old.  I’m not sure where you are seeing dents on the fenders when there are none.  Plus, you are surmising that the reflectors “MAY” have caused damage, when you don’t know.

 I don’t need YOU to answer any questions about MY bike that I’ve had since I was seven years old.  I’m 59, now.  There isn’t anything YOU could tell me about MY bike that I don’t already know or can’t research from a “reputable” dealer.  I don’t know you and don’t consider your opinion of any value.

 I spend a lot of time doing research, taking photos and trying to determine a reasonable price that “I want” for the things I sell.  I don’t really care what YOU pay for other bikes you purchase, resell or part out.

 Here’s what I tell Know-It-Alls like yourself...  If you don’t like the price or YOUR perceived condition; scroll on down to the next item.  It’s so simple.  There was no need whatsoever for you to contact me or to waste my time.  No where on my advertisement do I ask for anybody’s unwelcomed opinion, valuation or advice.

 Keep your chump change of $250-$300 and save your friend a trip.

Please don’t contact me again!"


The only thing I could think to say was
"Wow, you took this completely the wrong way. Good Luck."

Anyone had someone go that crazy before? She must be fun to be around!!- Like Shawn say's, doesn't have a long Christmas Card list...


----------



## OldRider (Jan 25, 2013)

Now that is just out and out rude, unbelievable getting that nasty. I use my local buy and sell online ads all summer to sell my bikes, I often get feedback and welcome it, good or bad, whatever it is........some telling me I used incorrect parts, others admiring the rebuilds we sell, its all good. Would never in a million years get nasty like that.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Jan 25, 2013)

Holy moly!! I might recommend some Orbit gum and a Midol for that broad! Wanna bet she's single?


----------



## Boris (Jan 25, 2013)

There is always the potential for someone to take offense when they have been corrected, but there's no question that she was way over the top with her reply. I certainly learned quickly to keep my 2 cents to myself on CL. However, I have no problem saying, "If your bike doesn't sell for this price and would care to sell it for $_______, please let me know."


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 25, 2013)

silvertonguedevil said:


> Holy moly!! I might recommend some Orbit gum and a Midol for that broad! Wanna bet she's single?




yeah she must be a joy to be around, maybe she just forgot her meds today....I found it really creepy that she was able to find us on CABE just thru our email, psycho......


----------



## Buster1 (Jan 25, 2013)

When she doesn't sell it in 3-4 months, maybe a 'clue' will set in for her.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 25, 2013)

Buster1 said:


> When she doesn't sell it in 3-4 months, maybe a 'clue' will set in for her.




I don't think so, she just upped the price to $925! 
This lady must need drama and attention.


----------



## jpromo (Jan 25, 2013)

At least her grammar is a step up from the typical furious emailer.. my favorite line: "and attempt to lower its value so I’ll sell it to you for cheap."

Value is a number that is somewhat solidified, generally accepted, and determined by things like: demand, age, condition, style, etc. 

I think the word she was looking for was Price, which is sometimes determined by things like: what your LBS says, how much money you'd love to have at this moment, what you saw somebody ask for a bike like it on ebay, and failed logic.


----------



## dougfisk (Jan 25, 2013)

Nickinator said:


> We contacted this lady about a bike on Craigslist earlier, and offered some advice as we occasionally do ( ie: it's not a 50's bike, it's a 60's, or, that's not a balloon tire bike it's a middleweight, etc) and thought we would maybe help her out on prices- this one had a very disturbing reply...




I have been known to say:

_"No good deed goes unpunished"_


----------



## Talewinds (Jan 26, 2013)

Dave Marko said:


> ...I certainly learned quickly to keep my 2 cents to myself on CL. However, I have no problem saying, "If your bike doesn't sell for this price and would care to sell it for $_______, please let me know."




^ This is sounds advice.


----------



## TheSaint (Jan 26, 2013)

No reason nor is it polite  to label her crazy on a public forum IMHO
regardless of her reply. 

Try to keep the reputation of this forum neutral and just let it go if someone doesn't like being helped.  


theSaint


----------



## bikecrazy (Jan 26, 2013)

I agree with the Saint. The headlights on that bike go for $300 on Ebay. If you add the value of the racks, the Chrome tank and all the other parts, you are up to $800 real fast. The lady was blunt and insulting, but she knew what she had.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 26, 2013)

TheSaint said:


> No reason nor is it polite  to label her crazy on a public forum IMHO
> regardless of her reply.
> 
> Try to keep the reputation of this forum neutral and just let it go if someone doesn't like being helped.
> ...




I just wanted to warn people that there are people out there
That are extremely rude and have a short fuse.

I did not want to start drama at all. I just wanted to show how some people can take advise the completely  wrong way

P.s. I was going to put (crazy rude seller in MO)  

Nick.


----------



## widpanic02 (Jan 26, 2013)

*Crazy!*

She is flat out nuts. Has watched american pickers to much! I wouldn't pay. 50 bucks for that bike!


----------



## dave the wave (Jan 26, 2013)

TheSaint said:


> No reason nor is it polite  to label her crazy on a public forum IMHO
> regardless of her reply.
> 
> Try to keep the reputation of this forum neutral and just let it go if someone doesn't like being helped.
> ...




And I strongly agree with the Saint.


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 26, 2013)

*not trying to be rude*



bikecrazy said:


> I agree with the Saint. The headlights on that bike go for $300 on Ebay. If you add the value of the racks, the Chrome tank and all the other parts, you are up to $800 real fast. The lady was blunt and insulting, but she knew what she had.




Add it up for us. I dont see it.


----------



## SirMike1983 (Jan 26, 2013)

TheSaint said:


> No reason nor is it polite  to label her crazy on a public forum IMHO
> regardless of her reply.
> 
> Try to keep the reputation of this forum neutral and just let it go if someone doesn't like being helped.
> ...





I concur with this. The original contact you made may have come off as patronizing, at least I can see how someone might take it that way coming from a total stranger. That doesn't excuse the vitriol of the reply, but it's best just to leave these alone.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Jan 26, 2013)

I strongly agree with myself on this issue and I concur with the advice I've given.
Chris


----------



## Rear Facing Drop Out (Jan 27, 2013)

*I checked the listing*

The bike is priced far higher then I think the value is BUT there was a littlt 20:dx for $60 late I was a little late on. Any one here grab it?


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Ditto....*



Talewinds said:


> ^ This is sounds advice.




People can ask any price for their stuff,too many C/L cops in my area.


----------



## PCHiggin (Jan 27, 2013)

*Ditto This Too...*



Dave Marko said:


> . I certainly learned quickly to keep my 2 cents to myself on CL. However, I have no problem saying, "If your bike doesn't sell for this price and would care to sell it for $_______, please let me know."




How many folks call or write and tell the sellers they are giving the bike away at their price? Too many C/L cops


----------



## mre straightbar (Jan 27, 2013)

*i wonder how crazy she'll get*

if antagonized?


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2013)

PCHiggin said:


> Ditto...




I ditto this.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jan 27, 2013)

scrubbinrims said:


> I strongly agree with myself on this issue and I concur with the advice I've given.
> Chris




Chris, You took the words right out of my mouth.


----------



## frampton (Jan 27, 2013)

When I read an ad on Craigslist that doesn't agree with my value assessment, I move to the next ad.


----------



## Nickinator (Jan 27, 2013)

frampton said:


> When I read an ad on Craigslist that doesn't agree with my value assessment, I move to the next ad.




After are conversation she changed her add.

Nick.


----------



## Springer Tom (Jan 27, 2013)

Uhhhhhhh yeah...............


----------



## vincev (Jan 27, 2013)

I like when people watch American Pickers.They think all old bikes are valuable.When I run a bike on CL for a reasonable price they think they are getting a deal and it sells.


----------



## Boris (Jan 27, 2013)

vincev said:


> I like when people watch American Pickers.They think all old bikes are valuable.When I run a bike on CL for a reasonable price they think they are getting a deal and it sells.




It's all 100% profit for you, no matter what, if you know what I mean.


----------

